

Sept. 19, 1982 - First :-) - franze
http://www.wired.com/thisdayintech/2011/09/0919fahlman-proposes-emoticons/

======
dolphenstein
"...he came up with the idea after reading "lengthy diatribes" from people on
the message board who failed to get the joke or the sarcasm in a particular
post.."

Lucky we've solved that problem! :-)

------
nhebb
It's official. ASCII smileys should have a dash.

:-) => OK.

:) => WRONG.

I feel so much more productive this morning after settling that issue.

~~~
sixtofour
Hey cool, your two emoticons are wearing a tie.

